# Shiney new member



## hymerdriver (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi folks,
Just thought it polite to introduce ourselves, we are John and Bev, both in our early forties, and new to motorhomes so looking for advice on most things motorhomey!
 See you all later!


----------



## guest (Sep 5, 2007)

welcome to wildcamping...hope you enjoy...sammclouis


----------



## gillr49 (Sep 5, 2007)

John and Bev  Welcome to this friendly forum, we are new like you and I have had so much help from the experienced members of the forum, they're great, ask away.


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 5, 2007)

wellcome dude.. enjoy the site, it's brilliant


----------



## merlin wanderer (Sep 5, 2007)

*welcome*

Wild site and the associates are even wilder



 
down boy just a new member​


----------



## t4_chris (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome  

Any pics of the Hymer ?


----------



## walkers (Sep 6, 2007)

hymerdriver said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> Just thought it polite to introduce ourselves, we are John and Bev, both in our early forties, and new to motorhomes so looking for advice on most things motorhomey!
> See you all later!


hi and welcome to the site, we are relatively new to motorhomes too only had one for a year but hooked. hope this site is usefull to you, for the most part we are a friendly bunch on here but we get the occasional bad apple.
happy camping


----------



## Loathecliff (Sep 6, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> A little near to Hymeridrive



 

..........................................................................................................

Welcome

& I hope you are less confused by the 'in-speak' than I am !

(can't find a suitable emoticon, so assume one is there )


----------

